# Wells-Index 860C "Universal" mill w/pics and questions



## ScrapMetal (May 16, 2012)

It was suggested that I open a new thread on this mill as now I actually have it in my possession and the old thread(s) have drifted from the original intent.

Here it is in all it's glory...

Think I should have used a tarp for the 800+ mile drive home.


I spent about an hour today cleaning the "bug goo" off.

As you can see it's still on the trailer.  I figure that in order to get it in to my garage/shop I'm going to have to remove the vertical head, figured I might as well remove it before trying to unload the mill.  In preparation for this I removed this doohickey and it's paraphernalia.  It would be great if someone could tell me exactly what it is and how it operates.  Here is a close-up of the unit on the vertical head...


It's lines went down to this switch...


Then there was an oil line from the switch back to this unit...


So much for the side show.  Now for the serious question(s).  I figure that the best way to move this thing (feel free to correct me here), once I have it on the ground, will be to place it on a pallet jack.  Now, should I just set it on a pallet?  Where do I find a pallet that will withstand the close to 2 tons concentrated on certain areas and not spread evenly or do I need to make my own?  Is there a certain pallet "design" to handle this properly?  I can't believe that the standard crappy pallets I see every day are up to the task.

Any suggestions on how to properly rig the vertical head to safely pull it off of there?  It's an awkward hunk of metal and I can't quite get my head around where the center of gravity might be.  I'd be really unhappy if I unbolted it and it did a half-gainer out of it's sling into my waiting embrace. 

Now, tooling.  Here is a shot of most of what came with the mill.


By looking at it can someone tell me if it's R8, 30, 40, or what?  I haven't had the time to take a close look at it all yet and it may be self evident (written on there somewhere) but it didn't jump out at me.


I had to stop working on it today when it came down to loosening up the nuts holding the head in place.  Turns out I needed a 15/16" open/box end wrench to reach the nuts and didn't have one.   Quick trip to Ace Hardware and I'm back in business for tomorrow.

Thanks guys,

-Ron


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 16, 2012)

That "Doohickey" is your power draw bar, that machine is way beyond massive it's gigantuous


----------



## jumps4 (May 16, 2012)

that is nice it doesnt look repainted it looks like new
where did you find it?
there was a wells index factory cnc by me on craigs list with new upgraded servo motors controllers and mach3 for 7000 i wanted it so bad but my floor would not hold it.
steve


----------



## Hawkeye (May 16, 2012)

Ron, I'm jealous. I still have to arrange for a truck or trailer and some way to get the Victoria off it when I get it home. Nice mill.


----------



## 8ntsane (May 16, 2012)

Hi Ron
Nice score on the mill

I have to ask, why do you feel you must dissmantle the top end to get it off the trailer? I would leave that puppy assembled, and either call in a wrecker to lift it up while you drive the trailer out. If by chance your mill is that tall, you can probably rent an gantry crane to get it up in the air. There has to be a away to get that mill on the ground without taking it apart. I had a slight problem with my 7 ft tall Induma mill when I tried to put it in my one car garage and tilted the head 90 degree,s and it cleared fine.

The other question about what tooling you have. Looks like R-8 you showing in the pics.

The next thing your thinking about is a pallet to set the mill on. Most of the skids you see are not suited for putting your mill on. Then I would have to wonder why, you would want to? They will collect swarf under them, and are a royal pain to work around. I did it for a week once. Thinking hey, I can easly move the mill with a pump truck,lol. First problem was the corners of the skid. I was constantly tripping over the corners sticking out. 
The swarf that gets under it, wont help you with your pallet jack wheels either. 

All I can tell you is think it over before dropping your mill on a pallet/skid. As mentioned above,are only a few things. Have you ever tried to get a mill off a skid? Thats another royal Pain in the a$$. Really, I would just use some solid round stock, Ive used 3/8 and 1/2 od in the past with good results. Some guys like using larger OD tube, or pipe, but that puts the machine up higher off the floor. I like the machine as close to the ground as possible. Just use a pinch bar to roll it to its resting place, and use the bar to lift the base just enough to get the round stock that you used for rollers. Pallet trucks are even more of a pain, once your finished using it, then it takes up to much space to store it.

Looking at the pics
You could remove the power drawbar 4 bolts, and remove the motor. That should take the height down a fair bit.

Good Luck


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 16, 2012)

You can probably rig up some kind of screw jack to work in those pockets at the bottom of the mill to lift it enough to put small dia. rods under it to roll it into place once you have it in the garage. I agree with Paul on the wrecker lifting it up and drive out from under it then nod the head and have him get as much of it as he can in the garage. It probably has threaded holes somewhere in the top for eye bolts for lifting it also. If not sling it really good with a strap.

Good luck


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 16, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> That "Doohickey" is your power draw bar, that machine is way beyond massive it's gigantuous



Bonus!  I've never seen one before but I recognize what that means.  I was kind of wondering how to get that collet out of the spindle... :thinking:  Thanks.



jumps4 said:


> that is nice it doesnt look repainted it looks like new
> where did you find it?
> there was a wells index factory cnc by me on craigs list with new upgraded servo motors controllers and mach3 for 7000 i wanted it so bad but my floor would not hold it.
> steve



I found it on e-bay of all places posted by Vanderziel Machinery up in Alto, MI.



Hawkeye said:


> Ron, I'm jealous. I still have to arrange for a truck or trailer and some way to get the Victoria off it when I get it home. Nice mill.



I may end up calling for a boom truck or seeing if the garage next door has a suitable wrecker.  I need to decide exactly how I'm going to handle it once it's on the ground first.



8ntsane said:


> I have to ask, why do you feel you must dissmantle the top end to get it off the trailer? I would leave that puppy assembled, and either call in a wrecker to lift it up while you drive the trailer out. If by chance your mill is that tall, you can probably rent an gantry crane to get it up in the air. There has to be a away to get that mill on the ground without taking it apart. I had a slight problem with my 7 ft tall Induma mill when I tried to put it in my one car garage and tilted the head 90 degree,s and it cleared fine.
> 
> The next thing your thinking about is a pallet to set the mill on. Most of the skids you see are not suited for putting your mill on. Then I would have to wonder why, you would want to? They will collect swarf under them, and are a royal pain to work around. I did it for a week once. Thinking hey, I can easly move the mill with a pump truck,lol. First problem was the corners of the skid. I was constantly tripping over the corners sticking out.
> The swarf that gets under it, wont help you with your pallet jack wheels either.



The problem I have is that the garage door it needs to go through is very low, about 6'6".  I'm not sure that even with the head at 45 degrees it will fit inside.  I was planning to measure things before I actually pulled the head to see if it's possible.  Now that I've got the right size of wrench I'll be able to find out.  I did already pull the power draw bar as it seems a bit "delicate".   I don't want to pull the head but I may have to.

As for the pallet jack, I hadn't planned on keeping it on the pallet (Yeah, I know how much trouble it is getting something off of one.)  My problem here is that the space this is going in to is very "tight", shall we say.  The best way to set it up is against the far back wall facing the center.  The space itself is a single car garage, the kind you see at apartments so there is no extra room.  I may have to put the mill in a stall a couple of doors down until I can move everything out of the way, my 16" shaper, LeBlond grinder, drill press, lathe, etc.  For that little maneuver I will have to navigate it through a parking lot with rough asphalt and a significant grade.  Plus there is a "lip" where the asphalt meets the concrete slab in the garage.  For this kind of stuff the "pipe method" leaves a lot to be desired so I am trying to find an alternative.

Oh, and no threaded holes for lifting rings that I could see.  For whatever that is worth.  They would sure come in handy. :thinking:

I'm really looking forward to getting this thing fired up but as you can see I've got a ways to go before I'm ready to plug it in.  I was a little disappointed that the horizontal "bar"/steady was not included but I hope to get those from Wells-Index.  Hey, a guys got to have all the attachments to get the full use out of his machines.  Just think, where would Frankenstein's monster be without his boots and neck electrodes?  :biggrin:


Thanks all.  If I didn't directly respond to a question, hopefully I  included the answer somewhere in my "stream of consciousness". :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## 8ntsane (May 17, 2012)

Ron
Even if it had a place for a eye bolt, I would still sling it with straps, or heavy rope. You could even use chain with moving pads and wood to protect the machine. The step from the driveway to the concrete is allways a bit of a pain. Any time I have run into this step problem, and it seems like ever time, and with a grade some times, here is a few things Ive found work pretty well.

You no doubt have other machines in the shop. Anchor a chain to one of them, with a chain fall, or come along. Its good insurance from the machine wanting to get away on ya. The step, isnt really a big deal. Pick up a piece of 1/8 or 3/16 plate and use that at the step. Usually the step is only 1 inch give or take a bit. The use of heavy pinch bars would be your friend here. I would get the back of the mill facing the shop, with the mills base at the edge of the step. With one guy on each side, put the bar in under the base towards the rear half, push down, and swing the bars at the same time, and get the rear part of the base on the step of the concrete, A third helper with a bar in the front would keep the machine from sliding on you, or back to the come along. 

If you have big enough bars, shifting that mill is easy, you say 2800 lbs. Thats heavy, but ive moved lots of heavy, and heavyer equipment. If you really need to remove the head, well ya do it if you must. Looking at the pics, I cant tell if that head will turn 90 degree,s to give you clearance, if it would , you should be good to go. Any time I have had to move a mill up a step such as your going to do, I would have 3  other helpers. one on each side, one on the front, and one in the back keeping the chain fall snugged up.The rent all will have the big bars you,ll need too.


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 17, 2012)

All good advice Paul, I'll take it to heart.  The one thing that makes me do things a bit "differently" is that I have no help, pretty much have to handle anything I do solo.  It's all still doable, I just have to plan things out a little more beforehand. 

I do have other equipment in there and right now it's part of the problem.  I literally have to move everything out in order to get this mill in to where I want it.  That will NOT be fun.

While I'm thinking about it, here are some specs of their newer machines...


I think about the only real difference is that mine has a 2 HP vertical head.

-Ron


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 17, 2012)

ScrapMetal said:


> The one thing that makes me do things a bit "differently" is that I have no help, pretty much have to handle anything I do solo.
> 
> -Ron



You need to start buying better beer:biggrin::whistle:   And as soon as your friends/acquaintances find out you have this beast they will be hanging out at your place all the time wanting something milled


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 17, 2012)

Man, you guys are so helpful.  Who'd of thunk?  :lmao: :biggrin:  

I've heard that if you give them better beer they'll take up residence.   Then I'd have to worry about licensing, neutering, and shots. :biggrin:


Plywood sounds like a good idea.  I'm thinking that on Monday I'll see if the rental place will drop off a forklift for me to use.  I'm a bit worried about using the forklift in this case as with the trailer being so large I won't be able to get very close and will have to use the tips of the forks.  The lift may be rated for 5000 lbs but at the "tips" it drops off to maybe < 1000 lbs.  On top of that I'll probably have to max out the "height" which would lower that value even more. :bitingnails:  Hmmm, maybe a boom truck....

Oh, almost without a doubt I'm going to have to pull the vertical head.  Measured the garage door/entrance and it is right at 6'6".  Even if I cocked the head at 45 degrees I'm pretty sure it would be more than that.  Then when you add a few inches for rollers, plywood, etc. you're heading for a "Laurel and Hardy" type scene.   Maybe I should video this whole enterprise for the Comedy Channel....

-Ron


----------



## jumps4 (May 17, 2012)

us the forklift and a chain to slide the mill to the edge of the trailer close enough you can pick it up move it to you set it down and then get the forks all the way in  
I'd still strap the top of the mill to the forklift mast when moving to stop any tipping   a bounce on one side making it tip. as soon as you clear the trailer drop it down as close as possible but not draging then if it trys to tip the ground will catch it also.  i would not drive with it raised if you dont have to
that big old girl is voluptious on her top side dont get her tippin
steve


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 17, 2012)

Will do!  I'm calling the rental place tomorrow to see when I can get the forklift (I would have done it "today" but for some reason I was convinced it was Friday and not Thursday.  ).

-Ron


----------



## Splat (May 17, 2012)

Man, what a beast!  She should last you a loooooooong time. Good luck with it Ron!


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 18, 2012)

Splat said:


> Man, what a beast!  She should last you a loooooooong time. Good luck with it Ron!



...Or finish me off.  

Thanks.  I am fairly pumped about getting this up and running.  Though it's driving me a little nuts that it's taking so long for me to make any headway.  At the same time, my other "projects" are languishing.   This needs to be set up so I can get something, anything, done.   

I do get to play with a forklift again though.  That's a kick! :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 18, 2012)

Forklift is on the way.  Should be dropped off in the next couple of hours.  Damn but they are expensive to rent.  I really have to talk the wife in to letting me buy one. 

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 20, 2012)

Update!  First of all - I don't think I've broken or destroyed anything YET.   I may have buggered up the crappy old wooden stand that my lathe sits on though.  The story begins...

Here is a shot of the nice "forklift", it's actually a Terex telehander.



You can still see my truck/trailer/mill in the background.



With the space cleared out, shaper, grinder, bandsaw, drill press, etc. all out in the parking lot here I'm preparing to pull the SB lathe out so I can get the forks under it and get it out of harms way.



Time to start rigging up the mill.  The idea is to place the straps under the mill and use the bolt slots to keep the strap from slipping.



Once completed I also put a strap out the turret to keep the mill from flopping around. FYI - both straps are rated for 10,000 lbs.



Man, this one gets adrenalin going.  Quickly pulled the trailer out from under the mill, quickly grabbed my camera and took a shot.  I think the heart stopped beating for a few seconds.



Safely back on the ground.  Here things got "interesting" and I failed to take pictures, sorry.  I had some rain storms coming in and the sun was going down, plus I still have all the other machines in the lot.  Not ideal conditions.

After working on the vertical head for longer than I should have, I discovered that I could rotate it a full 90 degrees so it would sit flush with the top slide.  Great!

Now, I couldn't rig the mill from above and still get it in to the garage, no way, no how.  So next I lifted the mill back up so it was only a few inches off the ground.  I placed a 2"x4" peice of lumber under the leading and trailing edges.  Now I could get the fork underneath the mill and lift it.  There were a couple of hair-raising moments as I discovered just how easy the mill slides on those smooth metal forks.  Fortunately, with terror inspired reactions I was able to get it back under control before it sustained any damage. (Well, the "X" power drive took a pretty good whack but it's supposedly fubar anyway.  Maybe the whack did it some good? )

More rigging to keep the mill from sliding and some scrap lumber to keep if from sliding back towards the cab and I was set to try again.  At this point the sun was just about gone and a slight rain had begun.  I actually was able to drive the telehandler all the way in to the garage.  Had to.  With the back wheels outside the lift was angled upward and I couldn't drop the forks to the ground.  Once it was on level ground things got a bit better.  I could touch the forks to the ground but not set them down all the way.  I ended up having the forks tilted down towards the tips at a slight angle with the tips touching the concrete.  From there I undid all the rigging and used another 2"x4" as a Johnson bar to slide the mill off the forks onto the concrete.

By this time is was dark and a hard rain was falling.  I had to get at least the lathe back under cover so I set up to do it with the telehandler.  Not being able to see due to the dark and the rain things did not go so well.  Heard some cracking and almost lost it off the forks a couple of times.  I did get it back in to the garage in pretty much one piece though.  That's why the crappy wooden stand may need replacement.  I didn't have time to assess any damage to it as I needed to get things packed up so I could go home for the night.

My 16" Queen City shaper, LeBlond grinder, and another "parts" grinder are still in the parking lot somewhat blocking access to the garages.  I'm pretty sure the couple of cars in there can still get out I'm just not sure they'd be able to get back in.  I grabbed some large garbage bags to cover the parts of the machines I didn't need to get wet.  The rain's not that big of deal as I had brought a pressure sprayer to clean the machines that are still out side.  They were going to get wet anyway.  I do not like leaving stuff out in the parking lot overnight though.   It's in a fairly "good" neighborhood and the rain will hopefully keep kids in doors.  I will be back first thing in the morning to take care of what ever is left to do.  Then I've got to be at my daughters HS graduation at 4:00pm.

I'll take some pics of the mill "inside" although it's going to be another job to turn it and put it in it's finally resting place.  Now I've got to figure out how I'm going to re-configure the "shop". 

-Ron


----------



## 4GSR (May 20, 2012)

Half the battle is over with!  Now the easy part starts.

Glad you got it unloaded safely.


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Ken.  I even got it in to the back of the shop...



Just need to rotate it 90 degrees and center it against back wall.

-Ron


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 20, 2012)

Did you get a shoe horn with that shoe box?:lmao::lmao::lmao: Man I thought I had a little shop.
Looks good, hope you get it up and running soon.


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 21, 2012)

It is a little "cozy" isn't it?  

I moved my shaper back in today but still need to get the drill press, bandsaw, and the bench grinder back in.  Being so small I have to plan out where everything goes.  I'm seriously considering co-opting the next stall over and tearing out the wall between the two.  I may have no choice if I get any more machines. 

I think I'll take the day off tomorrow (Monday) after which I'll get some pipes and such to start moving it into place.

Now I've got to give some thought as to just how I'm going to power it.

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## 8ntsane (May 21, 2012)

Home safe and sound, and now to re arrange the entire shop! Ron, you must be worn out from all of this. Looks  like your shop is as small as mine is. Its hard getting everything in a workable spot. Good luck


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 21, 2012)

8ntsane said:


> Home safe and sound, and now to re arrange the entire shop! Ron, you must be worn out from all of this. Looks  like your shop is as small as mine is. Its hard getting everything in a workable spot. Good luck



Thanks Paul.  I "took the day off" today just to rest a bit.  I'm still at the office I'm just not moving machinery around. :biggrin:



Mayhem said:


> I have always found a scale drawing of the shop and then scale cardboard cut out foot prints of each item helps on planning the positions.  You don't want to be doing the machinery waltz more than you need to.
> 
> Well done on getting it in.  You can always send me the shaper if you cannot get it to fit.  You will retain full visitation rights :biggrin:



With the size of my "shop" I could probably do it with a 1:1 scale model.  :biggrin:  Looking at it all, my options seem pretty limited but you're right, I don't want to move this stuff any more than I have to.

There will always be room for the shaper.  I'm afraid that if I sent it to you it would only get homesick anyway.   FYI - I did give it a nice bath and sprayed it with AeroKroil before putting it back in the shop (hit it with some de-greaser and a power washer).  

Thanks guys,

-Ron


----------



## ljbenjam (May 21, 2012)

Ron,

Well we labeled my South Bend lathe the Beast – 24” swing with ~ 7’ between centers.  This mill definitely desires the title “Gigantuous.”    Maybe some day in the future.

I understand the solo piece of setting up your shop.  That’s where I am at also, for the most part.  

It was interesting getting the lathe off trailer with just an engine hoist and car wheel rollers.  Then I used a com-along to move the ~2000+lb of lathe arounf.  I like your method better than what I did.

Congratulations on getting safely in the shop.

Larry


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Larry.  Moving around the big iron can be a little stressful if one's not used to it (like me ).  It's kind of a trade off between what's cheapest and which is safest.  As I'm getting a bit older I'm trying to tend more towards the "safest" end of the scale despite my natural instincts.  That, and the telehandler was a lot of fun to play with. :biggrin:

Your SB certainly sounds like a "beast" but it sure would be sweet to have.   Now, if I co-opt the next stall over and tear out the dividing wall.... 

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 28, 2012)

Working on getting things a-going. :biggrin:  I decided to try and tackle the fubar "X"-axis power feed unit and see if it could be brought back online.  You plug it in, turn it on, and nothing.  Completely dead.  Electronics in it are pretty simple so I wasn't too worried about fixing it.  Upon getting it all apart, lo and behold, I happen to notice that I have a part or two missing:





I'm pretty sure I'm missing a drive gear and some misc. hardware that goes between the spiral drive shaft and the middle gear shaft. 

Going to call Wells-Index tomorrow and see about a rebuild for this unit (the "Y" axis zips right along).

-Ron


----------



## smallfly (May 29, 2012)

ScrapMetal said:


> Working on getting things a-going. :biggrin:  I decided to try and tackle the fubar "X"-axis power feed unit and see if it could be brought back online.  You plug it in, turn it on, and nothing.  Completely dead.  Electronics in it are pretty simple so I wasn't too worried about fixing it.  Upon getting it all apart, lo and behold, I happen to notice that I have a part or two missing:ron--that is a drive motor from the ''servo co.''--hope the enclosed drawing helps shed some lite. i know a servo dealer who has lots and lots of spare parts and used drive motors.  ''pm''  me if can help.  re  steve  in  mt.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm missing a drive gear and some misc. hardware that goes between the spiral drive shaft and the middle gear shaft.
> ...


--i recognized  the photo you posted -i have 3- of those on my bridgeport mill. it's a servo drive motor from the ''servo co.'' iam in contact with a 'servo dist.''


----------



## smallfly (May 29, 2012)

ron--  ''pm''  me --if you need help with parts for ''servo'.  The dist. i have been working with  has lots and lots of used servo's .  looks like somebody removed the drive  gear  and clutch from your drive motor  before it got to you.  re  steve  in mt.


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Steve.  I'll keep that in mind.  I've sent a message to Wells-Index to see what they have to offer as this unit is D.O.A. and not just the missing pieces.  The electronics themselves (at least the internal power supply) is fubar and there may be other issues I haven't found yet, so it may just be easier to ship it to WI and let them work some "magic" on it.  I'll let you know when I hear back from them, depending on their response I may be in need of your "connections".

Another example of the great bunch of guys on here!

Thanks again,

-Ron


----------



## gahux (Mar 23, 2013)

Just a quick question. With the horizontal mill section raising up the vertical head (like a riser), what is the minimum distance between the spindle and the table?


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 24, 2013)

gahux said:


> Just a quick question. With the horizontal mill section raising up the vertical head (like a riser), what is the minimum distance between the spindle and the table?



I'll either look up the specs when I'm at my shop tomorrow or just measure it for you.  I know that I've had the spindle almost touching the top of my Kurt vise so that would put it within 6" or so of the table and I'm pretty sure I didn't have the knee "topped out".

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 24, 2013)

Update for you. 

As I expected, the "minimum" distance between the table and the spindle is 0".  The base of the machine was designed for the added height due to the horizontal milling component.  Just to give you some other numbers:  The "Z" (knee) has a 17" travel, the table "X" stroke is 32", and the "Y" is 12".

Hope that helps,

-Ron


----------



## RogueFab (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice machine man!!! Thanks for all the pics. Let us know how it fits in that end of your little shop. Full travel OK? Room to work? How wide is the shop..  I may have missed it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm jealous of the mill, she's beautiful !!! 

YOU SUCK!!!!:rofl:

I hope you have a lot of fun with her!!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 4, 2013)

RogueFab said:


> Nice machine man!!! Thanks for all the pics. Let us know how it fits in that end of your little shop. Full travel OK? Room to work? How wide is the shop.. I may have missed it.



It's a little "tight" but I measured the space before buying the mill to make sure I would have full travel and be able to use it.  As you can see, height was a concern as well...




I took this pic just after getting the mill and other tools moved back in to the "shop" as I had to clear it out to get the mill in.



Ulma Doctor said:


> I'm jealous of the mill, she's beautiful !!!
> 
> YOU SUCK!!!!:rofl:
> 
> I hope you have a lot of fun with her!!



I am quite fond of it to say the least. :biggrin:  I've got a new DRO for it that I haven't been able to install yet and I'm still collecting tooling for it.  That's a bit of a $$$ effort as I need to get two types of tooling - R8 and NMTB 40.  (BTW, that NMTB 40 tooling is the only reason I knew yours wasn't CAT.  I had to do a bunch of reading/learning to figure out what was going on with the different tapers.)

Thanks guys,

-Ron


----------



## Millbo (Mar 30, 2014)

You lucky dog.....that is my dream mill setup. Horizontal/vertical spindles.

very nice find!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks.  I'm still very happy with it (although I sometimes look wistfully at larger machines, it's a sickness! )  I've added a couple of Kurt vises, a Troyke rotary table and an old Ellis indexing head to increase my work envelope and I'm in the process of (very) slowly getting the DRO installed on it.  Once that is done I'll be milling out the horizontal milling arbor support I got from WI as it has to be drilled out/bored to match the machine.  I'll be adding that little operation to this post when I get to it.

-Ron


----------

